# UCA202



## blackskull (Apr 4, 2010)

Just wanted to thank whoever discovered this cheap sound card for use w/REW. It's wonderful. 

I haven't seen it mentioned yet, but, I decided to plug it into one of my linux boxes and run squeezeslave to output to the uca202. Linux detects the card just fine and works. The interesting part is in the name detection of the device. This is what dmesg shows: 



> usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 24
> usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> input: Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio CODEC as /class/input/input27
> input: USB HID v1.00 Device [Burr-Brown from TI USB Audio CODEC ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2


----------



## Tony C (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, it's a very useful device and generates much dialog on this site. If you Search on the string "uca202", you will see there are 90+ threads referencing it in some way.

Good luck with your endeavours.


----------

